# What Film Features The Coolest Sunglasses



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

I think my personal favourite is Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas and now own the glasses (not the exact pair) that Depp wears in the film. 







Perhaps the 'coolness' of the glasses is enhanced by the actors performance or how much you like the film? 

Others that instantly spring to mind are: 

Jeff Bridges - The Big Lebowski 
Christian Slater - True Romance 
Shelley Winters - Lolita (1962)
Daniel von Bargen - O Brother, Where Art Thou? 

I went to a car boot sale yesterday morning and picked up a pair of Glacier Sunglasses (Daniel von Bargen - O Brother, Where Art Thou?) which appear to be original for only £1. They were in amongst a load of cheap plastic fakes and have the proper metal spring arms but don't fit me that well 

Possible poll to follow........


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2008)

thread closed


----------



## Juice Terry (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sure The Matrix will be up there but I also remember Brad Pitt in a cool retro pair of shades in Fight Club.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

I would not put the Matrix in. 
Not that the glasses are crap but they don't have that 'timeless' quality that others do (IMHO of course)


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I would not put the Matrix in.
> Not that the glasses are crap but they don't have that 'timeless' quality that others do (IMHO of course)


I do like Morpheus' pince-nez ones, though.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> I do like Morpheus' pince-nez ones, though.



Yeah.... 

The Matrix was a merchandising miracle of a film. 
Everyone in my office suddenly had that Nokia 7710 which featured in it. 

As for the sunglasses I do like they but bloody hard to pull off I reckon.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Stigmata (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## story (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## story (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## story (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## story (Mar 3, 2008)

Didn't Nosferatu wear a dinky pair of shades a some point? Can't find a pic


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2008)

*best film ever*


----------



## Poi E (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I think my personal favourite is Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas and now own the glasses (not the exact pair) that Depp wears in the film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ray Ban shooting glasses innit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2008)

Meh.  Terminator still wins.  That film made me want to wear sunglasses as a teenager.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Ray Ban shooting glasses innit.



Yep.

Wicked lenses


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2008)

Gun Crazy


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought Lebowski as soon as I saw the thread title.


----------



## Andy the Don (Mar 3, 2008)

Rayban Aviators & F-14 Tomcats..


----------



## Poi E (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yep.
> 
> Wicked lenses



Pair up for auction on ebay at the moment...v hard to come by


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 3, 2008)

A documentary, not a film but the various sunglasses that Joel Gion from Brian Jonestown Massacre wears in DiG!


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Pair up for auction on ebay at the moment...v hard to come by



PM the link to yetman (unless you want them of course)


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 3, 2008)

In terms of ability :


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Pair up for auction on ebay at the moment...v hard to come by



You dont want them ones mate, it says 

"each lens is 62cm across"

You'd look a right twat wearing those....





*runs off to ebay*


----------



## Poi E (Mar 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> You dont want them ones mate, it says
> 
> "each lens is 62cm across"
> 
> ...



Got my Dad's old ones hence knowing what they are  They are fucking huge, too. Maybe they only came in one size...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Got my Dad's old ones hence knowing what they are  They are fucking huge, too. Maybe they only came in one size...



Nah you can get 58's as well. I think they are even harder to find though


----------



## Spunkmonkey (Mar 3, 2008)

BlackSpecs said:


> In terms of ability :



Fersure.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Nah you can get 58's as well. I think they are even harder to find though



Wicked stoner sunnies anyway. Make even the greyest day seem brighter.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm on the hunt as we speak mate!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe we could have a Fear & Loathing Sunglasses Board Meet once you get them sorted Yetty?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds good to me mate! 
I’ll bring the weed, hash, acid, mdma, mushrooms, coke and ether if you can sort the rest


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Sounds good to me mate!
> I’ll bring the weed, hash, acid, mdma, mushrooms, coke and ether if you can sort the rest



I will rent a very fast car with no top, MP3 recorder for special music and acapulco shirts........

Blows my weekend


----------



## albionism (Mar 4, 2008)

Jimmy Cliff..The Harder They Come


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2008)

^ ^ ^


----------



## dessiato (Mar 4, 2008)

The Top Gun aviators are great, I got a pair of genuine ex USAAF ones. The lens were made of glass, and the arms had spring like devices to keep them on. Unfortunately Mrs D sat on them and being glass....

They didn't say RayBan they said Bausch & Lomb. (Who, I think, make RayBan)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm on the hunt as we speak mate!



How did you get on?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 16, 2009)

renegade was right and the thread should be done. Terminator for the win! Especially in t2 with the seeing in the reflection of the lense bit. That was way ahead of its time!


dave


----------



## scifisam (Jan 16, 2009)

They Live, of course, not just for the magic properties of the glasses, but because they're damn cool. 

'I'm giving you a choice: either put on these glasses or start eatin' that trash can.'


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2009)

BlackSpecs said:


> In terms of ability :



I got sent this the other day. I can't wait!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2009)

Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia:


----------



## Sabu (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunglasses, trenchcoats and guns years before the Matrix.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 16, 2009)

Book, not film.  And I can't find a decent visualisation of it.  But Molly from Neuromancer (and sequels) by William Gibson FTW, without a doubt.  Sunglasses embedded into the eyesockets with a full HUD on them.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 16, 2009)

Cyclops






Julian






Chopper


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia:



the obvious winner


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 17, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia:



Beat me to it. Great performance, too. Currently on revival at the BFI, I Believe.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2009)

fnord


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 17, 2009)

No mention of The Blue Brothers yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2009)

Had totally forgotten Jake & Elwood ^ ^


----------



## cybertect (Jan 17, 2009)

I was just about to quote them till I got to this page.

I will anyway.

_"It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses - Hit it!"_


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jan 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yeah....
> 
> The Matrix was a merchandising miracle of a film.



Apart, oddly enough, from the sunglasses, which were bespoke and made to suit each actor's face. Apparently.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How did you get on?



Got some toward the end of last year off some arsey american prat 

Think they are a later re-issue than the originals in the movie as they have the ray ban logo on them, thats not a problem though. Everything else is exactly the same - would be good to know which year they were made though 

Paid the same as you did for them as well, get in


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Paid the same as you did for them as well, get in



Sweet news mate... 

Next time we are in the pub we will both wear them and look super-mega-cool like we always wanted


----------



## Yetman (Jan 19, 2009)

We'll be like, totally unstoppable 

Gee this is gonna be so cool. I knew we rocked


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2009)

No mention of the Lamborghini Miura driver's shades at the start of the Italian Job then? 

Cool shades and a cool car.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


>



fucking cool


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2009)

Arnie in the Terminator, end of.

All the rest are just playin'.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 19, 2009)

Why is this even a question?


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 19, 2009)

Tom Cruise in Risky Business







Jack Nickolson in Chinatown


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2009)

Obviously its the Blues Brothers - they are vital as fashion accessories in that film - not in any other so much

I do like these ones tho...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Beat me to it. Great performance, too. Currently on revival at the BFI, I Believe.



I am going to dress as him at the next fancy dress party I'm going to. The theme is To Hell With Poverty - ' Glad-rags, budget glamour, Recession bust-iers etc', so I thought dressing as a down-on-his luck-shitheel piano player who's just crawled out of a grave would be appropriate. And I get a cool tache again. That'll work won't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Next time we are in the pub we will both wear them and look super-mega-cool like we always wanted



It hurts but I am actually considering selling mine on.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2009)

Would also win "What Film Features The Coolest *Suit*"


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2009)

Has the member of Biff's gang who wears the 3D glasses been mentioned? I've not read the thread.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It hurts but I am actually considering selling mine on.



What?? Why?!? I cant sit there looking uber cool on my own!! You'll fade into the shadows my man, we cant have that!!

That said, I tend to only wear mine at festie's or Hunter Thompson lookalike parties, as they tend to make everything brighter so not that great for driving etc 

They do make a grey day lovely though, brightens the spirit somewhat


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> What?? Why?!? I cant sit there looking uber cool on my own!! You'll fade into the shadows my man, we cant have that!!
> 
> That said, I tend to only wear mine at festie's or Hunter Thompson lookalike parties, as they tend to make everything brighter so not that great for driving etc
> 
> They do make a grey day lovely though, brightens the spirit somewhat



Hmmmm... 

I will review this decision after the summer perhaps?


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 11, 2009)

No mention for




yet?

Is dressing like an undertaker considered cool too?


----------



## Onket (Jun 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> Has the member of Biff's gang who wears the 3D glasses been mentioned? I've not read the thread.








also-






That's that sorted then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 11, 2009)

I still say Arnie's in T2.  What I loved about them was they looked like the sort of ultra-cheap sunglasses that you get when you're about 8, but Arnie made them look sooooooo cool.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2011)

I want some new shades hence the bump.


----------



## no-no (May 12, 2011)

Big trouble in little china






Good for warding of snow blindness........


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2011)

silly idea for a bump, anyway the fallen renegade was right.

i wear oakleys(like santa) cos im cool.

dave


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 12, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Why is this even a question?


 
Ah, the Oliver Goldsmith Manhattan (1966)


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I want some new shades hence the bump.


 
They've got some in 'Joy' on Coldharbour Lane with hidden mirrors so you can see behind you. Spy shades. £5.

I still say the 3D ones in Back to the Future are better, though.

Or these-


----------



## albionism (May 15, 2011)

Biff Wilcox from Rumble Fish


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 15, 2011)

Taxi Driver
[pic too big so linked]
http://theselvedgeyard.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/taxidriver1280-1.jpg


----------



## albionism (May 15, 2011)

Piss holes in the snow.


----------



## IC3D (May 15, 2011)




----------



## IC3D (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 15, 2011)

Andy the Don said:


> Rayban Aviators & F-14 Tomcats..


 
when i decided to get a proper pair of sun glasses i had only one choice








you can be my wingman anytime


----------



## contadino (May 15, 2011)

From The Thomas Crown Affair IIRC, and made by Persol. So cool, I'm almost tempted to have plastic surgery so that they suit me.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2011)

IC3D said:


>


 
Wish those round shades suited me better I really do. 
Might get a pair if I ever have some spare pennies.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 16, 2011)

Incidently - http://chopstop5.blogspot.com/2010/07/top-5-uses-of-sunglasses-in-film.html


----------



## discokermit (Jul 16, 2011)

contadino said:


> From The Thomas Crown Affair IIRC, and made by Persol. So cool, I'm almost tempted to have plastic surgery so that they suit me.


persol 0714's. also in bullitt,






and 'divorzio al'italiana' with marcello mastroianni,







i bought some today. don't give a fuck if they suit or not.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 17, 2011)

no-no said:


> Big trouble in little china
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't seen Big Trouble in a while.  Nice tongue-in-cheek film.


----------

